# Confronto con l'amante del mio compagno?



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Ho  pensato molto se fosse un bene parlare con l'amante del mio compagno e sono arrivata alla  conclusione che sia necessario perché purtroppo le risposte che ho  ricevuto dall'uomo che diceva di amarmi da dieci anni non sono sufficienti.
Per me è  importante conoscere entrambe le verità, visto che oramai lui ha pochissimo credito.
Ovviamente da lei non pretendo nulla, visto il fatto che non ci conosciamo e viste le  posizioni che abbiamo occupato negli ultimi mesi.
Lei lavora nel suo stesso ufficio, chattano con skype l'uno di fronte all'altra e io ho scoperto la loro relazione leggendo alcune loro conversazioni (é un parolone).
Lui dice che dura da cinque mesi e proprio il mese scorso mi ha regalato un anello e mi ha chiesto di sposarlo.
Sono distrutta e adesso esigo la verità.
Io sono una  persona seria e mi piacerebbe avere un confronto civile con lei.
Avrei  preferito che tale confronto avvenisse di persona, ma date le  circostanze credo sia difficile.
Lei sarà libera di non rispondere, ma per me sarebbe molto  importante sentire anche le sue ragioni, la sua verità.
Sapere tutto  ciò è utile solo ed esclusivamente a me stessa, ossia non mi serve per  perdonarlo o per sapere se siano fatti l'uno per l'altra.
Tutto ciò è  necessario perchè per me la lealtà è fondamentale, in primo luogo la  verità degli intenti.
Io non sono la donna perfetta che non ha mai  commesso peccati, però posso dire di essere molto onesta, sia moralmente  che intellettualmente.
Secondo voi sarebbe utile confrontarsi con questa donna?


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Ho pensato molto se fosse un bene parlare con l'amante del mio compagno e sono arrivata alla conclusione che sia necessario perché purtroppo le risposte che ho ricevuto dall'uomo che diceva di amarmi da dieci anni non sono sufficienti.
> Per me è importante conoscere entrambe le verità, visto che oramai lui ha pochissimo credito.
> Ovviamente da lei non pretendo nulla, visto il fatto che non ci conosciamo e viste le posizioni che abbiamo occupato negli ultimi mesi.
> Lei lavora nel suo stesso ufficio, chattano con skype l'uno di fronte all'altra e io ho scoperto la loro relazione leggendo alcune loro conversazioni (é un parolone).
> ...


Io l'ho fatto da moglie. E' stato allucinante. Prima di dirti come la penso vorrei sapere qualcosa in più su di lei. E' sposata?anni rispetto a lui?
In anteprima ti dico che il tuo interlocutore è lui. E' lui che ti deve rispetto. Lei non ti deve niente.
Benvenuta.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Grazie amarax.
Lei non è sposata, non ha figli e non è neppure fidanzata.
Per tutte queste ragioni credo che non vorrà rispondere.
So benissimo che la colpa è principalmete di lui, ma ti ripeto che vorrei conoscere un'altra verità.
Perché dici che è stato allucinante?


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Grazie amarax.
> Lei non è sposata, non ha figli e non è neppure fidanzata.
> Per tutte queste ragioni credo che non vorrà rispondere.
> So benissimo che la colpa è principalmete di lui, ma ti ripeto che vorrei conoscere un'altra verità.
> Perché dici che è stato allucinante?


Bè, vissuto da moglie, sentirsi dire che amava mio marito di un amore puro e sincero, e che la lontananza avrebbe reso il loro amore più forte...e che sarebbe durato per sempre...ti lascio immaginare :singleeye:
Pensa ad un terremoto, una tromba d'aria...distruttivo.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Adesso capisco ed è più che allucinante, si tratta dell'ennesimo colpo, come infierire senza pietà ed io adesso non credo di essere pronta a ciò.
Lui mi ha assicurato che non c'è amore tra loro, però potrebbe avermi detto l'ennesima bugia...
Questa donna l'ho solo vista in una foto, non le ho mai parlato, è una perfetta sconosciuta.


----------



## Amarax (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Adesso capisco ed è più che allucinante, si tratta dell'ennesimo colpo, come infierire senza pietà ed io adesso non credo di essere pronta a ciò.
> Lui mi ha assicurato che non c'è amore tra loro, però potrebbe avermi detto l'ennesima bugia...
> Questa donna l'ho solo vista in una foto, non le ho mai parlato, è una perfetta sconosciuta.


 
Appunto. E credo sia meglio resti tale per te.
Niente di quello che ti potrebbe dire potrà risolvere il tuo problema.
Vuoi sposare un uomo che ti ha tradita?
Pensi che saresti serena a saperlo al lavoro?
E se per un qualunque motivo ti dovessi sentire non proprio attraente? come staresti?
vedi che i lati negativi dell'incontro con l'amante li so tutti...cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Hai perfettamente ragione, sono tutte probabilità che non avevo calcolato.
Non sono per niente lucida, anzi credo di aver bisogno di aiuto.
L'unica cosa di cui sono certa è che non lo perdonerò, provo un senso di ribrezzo nei suoi confronti, pensare che ha toccato un'altra mi fa venire la nausea.
In più la rabbia mi fa pensare alla vendetta, ma poi rinsavisco e penso che non posso scendere al loro basso, squallido livello.
Tu da quando sei separata?


----------



## inconsolabile (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Ho pensato molto se fosse un bene parlare con l'amante del mio compagno e sono arrivata alla conclusione che sia necessario perché purtroppo le risposte che ho ricevuto dall'uomo che diceva di amarmi da dieci anni non sono sufficienti.
> Per me è importante conoscere entrambe le verità, visto che oramai lui ha pochissimo credito.
> Ovviamente da lei non pretendo nulla, visto il fatto che non ci conosciamo e viste le posizioni che abbiamo occupato negli ultimi mesi.
> Lei lavora nel suo stesso ufficio, chattano con skype l'uno di fronte all'altra e io ho scoperto la loro relazione leggendo alcune loro conversazioni (é un parolone).
> ...


 lascia perdere fin quando puoi.cosa vai a dirle?come ti ha mentito lui può mentirti lei.devi solo parlare con lui lei non c'entra niente credimi. e poi con che argomenti?cosa vorresti dirle?
io all'epoca telefonai all'ex amante di mio marito ma tornando indietro non lo farei.e sai perche?perche le ho dato quell'importanza che non meritava , anche se poi non le avevo detto un granchè (conta che lei ha 13 anni piu di me...).ero stata proprio una signora..niente accuse, niente insulti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Grazie amarax.
> Lei non è sposata, non ha figli e non è neppure fidanzata.
> Per tutte queste ragioni credo che non vorrà rispondere.
> So benissimo che la colpa è principalmete di lui, ma ti ripeto che vorrei conoscere un'altra verità.
> Perché dici che è stato allucinante?


 Se non credi a lui, perché mai crederesti a lei?
E poi ognuno si racconta la sua verità che lo può far star meglio ...che te ne fai delle altre verità?


----------



## Magenta (28 Aprile 2010)

Anch'io non la conoscevo l'amante del mio compagno.
L'avevo vista solo in foto (volutamente cercata)
Anche io ho pensato di contattarla, scriverle, telefonarle, qualsiasi cosa pur di sapere la verità, pur di grattare il barile fino in fondo.
Anche lei niente figli, nè sposata, ma single.
L'ho chiamata una volta sola, una settimana dopo aver scoperto tutto, ha risposto, ho riattaccato. Mi è mancato il coraggio.
Ho avuto l'impressione che aperta quella porta non avrei più avuto la forza di chiuderla.
- Poi la forza di chiuderla non l'ho avuta lo stesso,a dire il vero -
Come ti ha detto Ama, lei non ti deve niente, tantomeno la verità.
Se non credi al tuo compagno, come potrai credere ad una sconosciuta,che magari cerca di tirare acqua al suo mulino?

Ps: il giorno prima di scoprire il tradimento, io e il mio compagno eravamo in un negozio di mobili per cambiare l'arredamento di casa...è un vizio allora?


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> lascia perdere fin quando puoi.cosa vai a dirle?come ti ha mentito lui può mentirti lei.devi solo parlare con lui lei non c'entra niente credimi. e poi con che argomenti?cosa vorresti dirle?
> io all'epoca telefonai all'ex amante di mio marito ma tornando indietro non lo farei.e sai perche?perche le ho dato quell'importanza che non meritava , anche se poi non le avevo detto un granchè (conta che lei ha 13 anni piu di me...).ero stata proprio una signora..niente accuse, niente insulti...


Credo che abbiate ragione tutte e soprattutto tu quando dici che le darei troppa importanza. credo che sia l'umiliazione che mi spinga ad avere un confronto, come se le volessi far capire che non sono una stupida... ma sbaglio lo so


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non credi a lui, perché mai crederesti a lei?
> E poi ognuno si racconta la sua verità che lo può far star meglio ...che te ne fai delle altre verità?


La verità... non credo più a nulla, neppure a una virgola di tutto ciò che mi dice lui.
Lei non si farebbe nessuno scrupolo hai ragione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Credo che abbiate ragione tutte e soprattutto tu quando dici che le darei troppa importanza. credo che sia l'umiliazione che mi spinga ad avere un confronto, come se le volessi far capire che non sono una stupida... ma sbaglio lo so


 Chi meno consideri, meno cerchi...


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Anch'io non la conoscevo l'amante del mio compagno.
> L'avevo vista solo in foto (volutamente cercata)
> Anche io ho pensato di contattarla, scriverle, telefonarle, qualsiasi cosa pur di sapere la verità, pur di grattare il barile fino in fondo.
> Anche lei niente figli, nè sposata, ma single.
> ...


Forse cercavano di autoconvincersi che fosse tutto a posto?
O dei minimi sensi di colpa?
Sono invece aggravanti, gesti imperdonabili che si sommano al peggiore e mi fanno sentire ancora peggio.


----------



## Magenta (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Credo che abbiate ragione tutte e soprattutto tu quando dici che le darei troppa importanza. credo che sia l'umiliazione che mi spinga ad avere un confronto, come se le volessi far capire che non sono una stupida... ma sbaglio lo so


Esatto,era quello che pensavo anche io!!! di telefonarle per dimostrarle che a me non mi si fa fessa! e mi avevano fatto fessa invece... era proprio l'umiliazione. Poi ho pensato a quella poverina (perchè era solo una poverina,e lo è tutt'ora) che si accontentava delle briciole della mia storia...una donnetta non in grado di relazionarsi con persone libere,ma che viveva di ritagli della mia storia... poverina, da commiserarla, invece che pensare a vendicarsi...ma di cosa ti vuoi vendicare con una del genere?



Nuvola ha detto:


> Forse cercavano di autoconvincersi che fosse tutto a posto?
> O dei minimi sensi di colpa?
> Sono invece aggravanti, gesti imperdonabili che si sommano al peggiore e mi fanno sentire ancora peggio.


Brava. Imperdonabili. Improbabili pezze messe su un enorme sbaglio. Unghie che grattano la lavagna. BRRRRR da brivido...ma come si fa... sposarti addirittura??? Boooo per me rimane un mistero l'insondabile mente maschile.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Esatto,era quello che pensavo anche io!!! di telefonarle per dimostrarle che a me non mi si fa fessa! e mi avevano fatto fessa invece... era proprio l'umiliazione. Poi ho pensato a quella poverina (perchè era solo una poverina,e lo è tutt'ora) che si accontentava delle briciole della mia storia...una donnetta non in grado di relazionarsi con persone libere,ma che viveva di ritagli della mia storia... poverina, da commiserarla, invece che pensare a vendicarsi...ma di cosa ti vuoi vendicare con una del genere?
> 
> 
> 
> Brava. Imperdonabili. Improbabili pezze messe su un enorme sbaglio. Unghie che grattano la lavagna. BRRRRR da brivido...ma come si fa... sposarti addirittura??? Boooo per me rimane un mistero l'insondabile mente maschile.


Sono sconvolta! Anche questa è una poverina e anche io l'ho chiamata più volte donnetta e lui mezzo uomo che cercava gratificazioni nei complimenti e nelle attenzioni puerili di questa... che tristezza!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

*Nuvola*

Tolta dai tuoi pensieri un'altra donna che non è rivale, pensa a cosa vuoi fare tu con lui.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tolta dai tuoi pensieri un'altra donna che non è rivale, pensa a cosa vuoi fare tu con lui.


Non credo di poterlo perdonare. Quello che vorrei è sapere la verità, ma a quanto pare è impossibile.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2010)

Perchè pensi che il confronto con lei ti potrebbe rassicurare?

E' chiaro che non troverai nessuna verità da chi non ti considera, nel minimo, nulla e che magari non sa neanche di te, o a che punto stavi col tuo ex (?)...

Avevi già dubbi sul vostro rapporto prima di sapere di lei?


----------



## inconsolabile (28 Aprile 2010)

ha detto bene magenta: è l'umiliazione e il fatto che siam passate per delle fesse che ci fa ragionare cosi.però se le consideriamo facciamo il loro gioco, loro non aspettano altro:si sentonoimportanti.invece se le ignori si dicono:ma caspita questa nemmeno mi cerca?son solo delle poveracce (i nostri coniugi nn son da meno eh?). e poi ricorda: non parlare mai con uno stupido.ti porterebbe al suo livello e ti batterebbe per esperienza. pens ache quella poveraccia dopo 2 mesi mi si è messa dietro alla cassa del supermercato, pensando che nn la conoscessi...anche li mi son sentita fessa(perche non ho reagito minimamente, volutamente) ma a mente fredda mi dico che son stata ancora una signora.un'altra al posto mio l'avrebbe aspettata fuori e l'avrebbe insultata.:incazzato:
io invece no.e forse questo le rode:mrgreen:
ma credimi, la voglia è sempre li...purtroppo ci ho avuto a che fare faccia a faccia...e anche li mi son trattenuta, tranne l'ultima volta


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che il confronto con lei ti potrebbe rassicurare?
> 
> E' chiaro che non troverai nessuna verità da chi non ti considera, nel minimo, nulla e che magari non sa neanche di te, o a che punto stavi col tuo ex (?)...
> 
> Avevi già dubbi sul vostro rapporto prima di sapere di lei?


Lei sapeva perfettamente che vivevamo insieme e credo che abbia fatto di tutto affinché lo scoprissi.
Mandava anche sms di notte.
Io ho impiegato quattro mesi per avere la prova certa, proprio quando avevo smesso di cercare l'ho scovata per caso.
Lui negava l'impossibile e io soffrivo terribilmente.
Adesso c'è una grande rabbia e il rancora verso tutto questo squallore.


----------



## Luigi III (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, sono tutte probabilità che non avevo calcolato.
> Non sono per niente lucida, anzi credo di aver bisogno di aiuto.
> L'unica cosa di cui sono certa è che non lo perdonerò, provo un senso di ribrezzo nei suoi confronti, pensare che ha toccato un'altra mi fa venire la nausea.
> In più la rabbia mi fa pensare alla vendetta, ma poi rinsavisco e penso che non posso scendere al loro basso, squallido livello.
> Tu da quando sei separata?


Trovo incredibile come si colgano nelle esperienze altrui che leggo su questo portale i medesimi pensieri e le medesime sensazioni che ho provato io. Quando tu, cara Nuvola, scrivi del ribrezzo, dello schifo che provi al pensiero che il tuo fidanzato ha toccato un'altra (e naturalmente molto di più), mi viena ancora su il senso di vomito che ho provato io allorché mia moglie mi ha confessato di essere andata a letto con un altro per 4 mesi e di avere fatto alle  mie spalle delle "cose orribili". Io sto provando non a dimenticare, perché la ferita è troppo profonda e per ben che vada lascerà una cicatrice macroscopica, ma a perdonare, cosa che comunque trovo terribilmente difficile. Inoltre il corollario del tradimento patito è la perenne angoscia che mia moglie mi menta di nuovo, che prima o poi ceda ad altre lusinghe, dato che la fiducia si è azzerata. C'è quindi anche quest'aspetto del dopo, tienine conto. Se hai le palle e vuoi bene a te stessa quindi il mio consiglio disinteressato è di buttare il tuo fidanzata fuori a calci dalla tua vita.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Trovo incredibile come si colgano nelle esperienze altrui che leggo su questo portale i medesimi pensieri e le medesime sensazioni che ho provato io. Quando tu, cara Nuvola, scrivi del ribrezzo, dello schifo che provi al pensiero che il tuo fidanzato ha toccato un'altra (e naturalmente molto di più), mi viena ancora su il senso di vomito che ho provato io allorché mia moglie mi ha confessato di essere andata a letto con un altro per 4 mesi e di avere fatto alle  mie spalle delle "cose orribili". Io sto provando non a dimenticare, perché la ferita è troppo profonda e per ben che vada lascerà una cicatrice macroscopica, ma a perdonare, cosa che comunque trovo terribilmente difficile. Inoltre il corollario del tradimento patito è la perenne angoscia che mia moglie mi menta di nuovo, che prima o poi ceda ad altre lusinghe, dato che la fiducia si è azzerata. C'è quindi anche quest'aspetto del dopo, tienine conto. Se hai le palle e vuoi bene a te stessa quindi il mio consiglio disinteressato è di buttare il tuo fidanzata fuori a calci dalla tua vita.


Per adesso il senso di nausea mi facilita il distacco, anche se si sono aggiunti altri sentimenti, quali la rabbia feroce che mi sta consumando.
Vorrei che il tempo volasse e che questa angoscia svanisca.
Tu mi capisci, sai di che parlo.
Nel caso dovessi iniziare a vacillare tornerò con la mente al tutto il male che mi ha fatto.


----------



## Magenta (28 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Lei sapeva perfettamente che vivevamo insieme e credo che abbia fatto di tutto affinché lo scoprissi.
> Mandava anche sms di notte.
> Io ho impiegato quattro mesi per avere la prova certa, proprio quando avevo smesso di cercare l'ho scovata per caso.
> Lui negava l'impossibile e io soffrivo terribilmente.
> Adesso c'è una grande rabbia e il rancora verso tutto questo squallore.


So che le storie si somigliano tutte ma qui signori avete di fronte il mio clone!!! 
Ogni riga di questo post potrei averla scritta io pari pari.
Incredibile.
Uomini senza fantasia.
Tutti uguali, incredibile.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> So che le storie si somigliano tutte ma qui signori avete di fronte il mio clone!!!
> Ogni riga di questo post potrei averla scritta io pari pari.
> Incredibile.
> Uomini senza fantasia.
> Tutti uguali, incredibile.


Mi sto rendendo conto anch'io!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> So che le storie si somigliano tutte ma qui signori avete di fronte il mio clone!!!
> Ogni riga di questo post potrei averla scritta io pari pari.
> Incredibile.
> Uomini senza fantasia.
> Tutti uguali, incredibile.


 Però dimenticate la "naturalezza" con cui gli uomini separano sesso e sentimento.


----------



## Nuvola (28 Aprile 2010)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> ha detto bene magenta: è l'umiliazione e il fatto che siam passate per delle fesse che ci fa ragionare cosi.però se le consideriamo facciamo il loro gioco, loro non aspettano altro:si sentonoimportanti.invece se le ignori si dicono:ma caspita questa nemmeno mi cerca?son solo delle poveracce (i nostri coniugi nn son da meno eh?). e poi ricorda: non parlare mai con uno stupido.ti porterebbe al suo livello e ti batterebbe per esperienza. pens ache quella poveraccia dopo 2 mesi mi si è messa dietro alla cassa del supermercato, pensando che nn la conoscessi...anche li mi son sentita fessa(perche non ho reagito minimamente, volutamente) ma a mente fredda mi dico che son stata ancora una signora.un'altra al posto mio l'avrebbe aspettata fuori e l'avrebbe insultata.:incazzato:
> io invece no.e forse questo le rode:mrgreen:
> ma credimi, la voglia è sempre li...purtroppo ci ho avuto a che fare faccia a faccia...e anche li mi son trattenuta, tranne l'ultima volta


Sei proprio una signora, ti ammiro per la forza che hai!
Ma l'ultima volta?


----------



## Luigi III (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però dimenticate la "naturalezza" con cui gli uomini separano sesso e sentimento.


 Scusa se mi permetto, ma la dicotomia non è uomini-donne, bensì traditi-traditori. Qui sopra scrivono tanti uomini traditi quante donne. Personalmente non sono mai andato a letto con una donna senza che sentissi amore per lei quindi, ti prego, non generalizzare.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma la dicotomia non è uomini-donne, bensì traditi-traditori. Qui sopra scrivono tanti uomini traditi quante donne. Personalmente non sono mai andato a letto con una donna senza che sentissi amore per lei quindi, ti prego, non generalizzare.


Ti chiedo scusa, ma ammetti che tantissimi uomini fanno questa eccezione.
Non vorrei dire che tu sia una mosca bianca, però obiettivamente si sente più spesso che un uomo si comporti esattamante al contrario di come ti comporti tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma la dicotomia non è uomini-donne, bensì traditi-traditori. Qui sopra scrivono tanti uomini traditi quante donne. Personalmente non sono mai andato a letto con una donna senza che sentissi amore per lei quindi, ti prego, non generalizzare.


 Non era un'accusa a tutti gli uomini, ma il riconoscimento di una diversità che può, in alcuni casi, far comprendere come sia possibile tradire e nel contempo progettare un futuro.
Ci sono certo anche donne capaci di fare lo stesso.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non era un'accusa a tutti gli uomini, ma il riconoscimento di una diversità che può, in alcuni casi, far comprendere come sia possibile tradire e nel contempo progettare un futuro.
> Ci sono certo anche donne capaci di fare lo stesso.


La penso esattamente come te


----------



## Luigi III (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Per adesso il senso di nausea mi facilita il distacco, anche se si sono aggiunti altri sentimenti, quali la rabbia feroce che mi sta consumando.
> Vorrei che il tempo volasse e che questa angoscia svanisca.
> Tu mi capisci, sai di che parlo.
> Nel caso dovessi iniziare a vacillare tornerò con la mente al tutto il male che mi ha fatto.


 Purtroppo e mio malgrado so cosa stai provando, un vero campionario dell'orrore: sensazione di aver sbagliato tutto, di aver la vita sconvolta da una specie di tsunami, furia contro il traditore, ribrezzo per il sesso consumato con l'amante, umiliazione totale, angoscia perdurante, devastazione interiore, solitudine, ecc. Io, nel mio piccolo, dopo un mese allucinante dalla confessione, sono giunto a elaborare questo ragionamento semplice semplice: se chi dice di amarci ci ha invece fatto provare tutto quel bell'elenco di stati d'animo, come è possibile che ci ami davvero? Io non vorrei ridurre in quello stato nemmeno il mio peggior nemico, e quindi come può farlo il nostro partner se davvero ci ama? La verità è che il nostro partner si è fatto gli affari suoi perché NON CI AMA PIù! Ciò è talmente elementare che paradossalmente pochi arrivano a comprenderlo. Anch'io per un mese, totalmente sconvolto, mi sono chiesto: perché? come ha potuto farmi questo? la risposta, semplice semplice, è quella detta: perché il traditore non ti ama più.
Fuggi da lui, tu che puoi e, anzi, dagli un cazzotto anche da parte mia per solidarietà (io ho avuto la tentazione di andare dall'amante di mia moglie per spaccargli la faccia, visto che questo rovinafamiglie, in concorso con la mia signora, non ha avuto scrupoli a distruggere la mia famiglia, ma poi ho lasciato perdere, tanto il dolore e tutta quella serie di belle cose sopra descritte nessuno me lo leva più). Tu fuggi da lui ché sei ancora in tempo a rifarti una vita con qualcun altro degno di te e della tua serietà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Purtroppo e mio malgrado so cosa stai provando, un vero campionario dell'orrore: sensazione di aver sbagliato tutto, di aver la vita sconvolta da una specie di tsunami, furia contro il traditore, ribrezzo per il sesso consumato con l'amante, umiliazione totale, angoscia perdurante, devastazione interiore, solitudine, ecc. Io, nel mio piccolo, dopo un mese allucinante dalla confessione, sono giunto a elaborare questo ragionamento semplice semplice: se chi dice di amarci ci ha invece fatto provare tutto quel bell'elenco di stati d'animo, come è possibile che ci ami davvero?* Io non vorrei ridurre in quello stato nemmeno il mio peggior nemico, e quindi come può farlo il nostro partner se davvero ci ama? La verità è che il nostro partner si è fatto gli affari suoi perché NON CI AMA PIù!* Ciò è talmente elementare che paradossalmente pochi arrivano a comprenderlo. Anch'io per un mese, totalmente sconvolto, mi sono chiesto: perché? come ha potuto farmi questo? la risposta, semplice semplice, è quella detta: perché il traditore non ti ama più.
> Fuggi da lui, tu che puoi e, anzi, dagli un cazzotto anche da parte mia per solidarietà (io ho avuto la tentazione di andare dall'amante di mia moglie per spaccargli la faccia, visto che questo rovinafamiglie, in concorso con la mia signora, non ha avuto scrupoli a distruggere la mia famiglia, ma poi ho lasciato perdere, tanto il dolore e tutta quella serie di belle cose sopra descritte nessuno me lo leva più). Tu fuggi da lui ché sei ancora in tempo a rifarti una vita con qualcun altro degno di te e della tua serietà.


"Come ha potuto?!" si continua a chiederselo per molto, molto tempo. Proprio per la ragione che esponi tu.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Purtroppo e mio malgrado so cosa stai provando, un vero campionario dell'orrore: sensazione di aver sbagliato tutto, di aver la vita sconvolta da una specie di tsunami, furia contro il traditore, ribrezzo per il sesso consumato con l'amante, umiliazione totale, angoscia perdurante, devastazione interiore, solitudine, ecc. Io, nel mio piccolo, dopo un mese allucinante dalla confessione, sono giunto a elaborare questo ragionamento semplice semplice: se chi dice di amarci ci ha invece fatto provare tutto quel bell'elenco di stati d'animo, come è possibile che ci ami davvero? Io non vorrei ridurre in quello stato nemmeno il mio peggior nemico, e quindi come può farlo il nostro partner se davvero ci ama? *La verità è che il nostro partner si è fatto gli affari suoi perché NON CI AMA PIù*! Ciò è talmente elementare che paradossalmente pochi arrivano a comprenderlo. Anch'io per un mese, totalmente sconvolto, mi sono chiesto: perché? come ha potuto farmi questo? la risposta, semplice semplice, è quella detta: perché il traditore non ti ama più.
> Fuggi da lui, tu che puoi e, anzi, dagli un cazzotto anche da parte mia per solidarietà (io ho avuto la tentazione di andare dall'amante di mia moglie per spaccargli la faccia, visto che questo rovinafamiglie, in concorso con la mia signora, non ha avuto scrupoli a distruggere la mia famiglia, ma poi ho lasciato perdere, tanto il dolore e tutta quella serie di belle cose sopra descritte nessuno me lo leva più). Tu fuggi da lui ché sei ancora in tempo a rifarti una vita con qualcun altro degno di te e della tua serietà.


La risposta come si suol dire è dentro di noi...ma per lo più è sbagliata! 

In realtà lei (lui) non è che non ama più te ( lei): ama SE STESSA/O al di sopra e più di te (lei)....


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, sono tutte probabilità che non avevo calcolato.
> Non sono per niente lucida, anzi credo di aver bisogno di aiuto.
> L'unica cosa di cui sono certa è che non lo perdonerò, provo un senso di ribrezzo nei suoi confronti, pensare che ha toccato un'altra mi fa venire la nausea.
> In più la rabbia mi fa pensare alla vendetta, ma poi rinsavisco e penso che non posso scendere al loro basso, squallido livello.
> Tu da quando sei separata?


Io non mi sono separata.
Un amore infinito mi ha bloccata qui. Io non sono giovane...ho 2 figli. Lui blaterava di amare 2 donne.
Pensa con calma a quello che vuoi...credo che la vendetta in questi casi aiuti poco.


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La risposta come si suol dire è dentro di noi...ma per lo più è sbagliata!
> 
> In realtà lei (lui) non è che non ama più te ( lei): ama SE STESSA/O al di sopra e più di te (lei)....


...:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


e la risposta dovrebbe essere questa
:calcio:


----------



## Becco (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Non credo di poterlo perdonare. Quello che vorrei è sapere la verità, ma a quanto pare è impossibile.


Lascia perdere, io ho voluto sapere la verità, mia moglie mi ha raccontato tutto del suo amante e della loro relazione, dei loro incontri, dettagli erotici e anatomici compresi. E' stato talmente umiliante e tremendo che ci ho messo degli anni a uscirne.
Dai retta a me, cancella tutto, dimentica il tuo compagno, le sue menzogne, i suoi altarini da 4 soldi, cancellalo dalla tua vita e dai tuoi ricordi, faresti una vita d'inferno.
Becco


----------



## Amoremio (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> .........
> Per me è importante conoscere entrambe le verità, visto che oramai lui ha pochissimo credito.
> ........
> Sono distrutta e adesso esigo la verità.
> ...


ti hanno già risposto e, spero, convinto
le daresti troppa importanza 
è comprensibile
ci siamo passati tutti
ma non ti abbassare al suo livello

io ci pensai spesso, ma mi imposi di non farlo
seppi che voleva farlo lei
... e un giorno lo fece

mi si parò davanti e io capì chi era dallo sguardo da pazza e da alcuni dettagli (l'avevo già vista, ma la sua faccia non l'ho mai memorizzata, tanto è banale) 
mi fermai 
la guardai negli occhi ...

... e sostanzialmente le risi in faccia

non dissi una parola

lei scappò via



non c'è nulla che quella donna possa dire di utile per te

quello che ti serve ce l'hai già nel cuore

non puoi perdonarlo,
quindi
non devi perdonarlo


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Ho pensato molto se fosse un bene parlare con l'amante del mio compagno e sono arrivata alla conclusione che sia necessario perché purtroppo le risposte che ho ricevuto dall'uomo che diceva di amarmi da dieci anni non sono sufficienti.
> Per me è importante conoscere entrambe le verità, visto che oramai lui ha pochissimo credito.
> Ovviamente da lei non pretendo nulla, visto il fatto che non ci conosciamo e viste le posizioni che abbiamo occupato negli ultimi mesi.
> Lei lavora nel suo stesso ufficio, chattano con skype l'uno di fronte all'altra e io ho scoperto la loro relazione leggendo alcune loro conversazioni (é un parolone).
> ...


Lo so, adesso mi lapidano tutte e tutti.... si...io fossi in te ci parlerei...pacatamente...se ci son basi fondate che lei - sebbene ti abbia fatto del male sapendo della tua esistenza - sia stata o sia innamorata o sia stata irretita in qualche modo, che sia tutto sommato unabrava persona ti conviene parlarci... se la moglie del mio ex avesse in quegli 8 anniparlato con me io avrei scoperto prima tanet bassezze...e lei anche...io avrei girato i tacchi ben prima facendole le mie scuse...e lei capendo che non ero certo solo io il problema di suo marito quelle scuse se le sarebbe prese e avrebbe visto chiaramente ciò che suo marito era...non tanto un traditore ma un bugiardo seriale, un uomo di cui non aver alcuna fiducia, un uomo poco leale perchè a volte la stori aparallela non è il vero reale problema... quando una persona lascopri totalmente diversa da come per 25 anni l'hai vissuta, capisci che non son le corna il problema reale, ma la bugia, l'egoismo, il fartela alle spalle... magari avremmo socperto insieme che non c'ero solo io... io penso che non sarei stata la sola a voltar le spalle con serenità sapendo chi mi perdevo... penso che alla lunga anche lei avrebbe ringraziato se stessa per aver fatto il passo di volermi parlare...
Io lo so che molti qui non condivideranno ma in alcune storie è necessario far chiarezza su tutto...e far tabula rasa se non si voglion avere altri dubbi... io lo farei... da amante me losognavo di notte di sapere quale fosse la verità e quale no... da amante me lo sognavo anche di giorno che sua moglie mi volesse conoscere, parlare...
Anche se volesse parlrmi ora, a distanza di tempo sarei felice.... non sputerei cattiverie anche se lui le meriterebbe, perchè l'ho amato infinitamente e non voglio esser io causa del suo dolore, cuocersi da solo nel suo brodo e in certi atteggiamenti a lungo andare basterà per mandarlo in rovina...se volesse sapere le direi di me, di noi  e di ciò che di lei e della famiglia diceva... la mia verità, l'altra parte della bilancia...
Fallo: secondo me starei peggio...ma a distanza di tempo, meglio...


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Grazie amarax.
> Lei non è sposata, non ha figli e non è neppure fidanzata.
> Per tutte queste ragioni credo che non vorrà rispondere.
> So benissimo che la colpa è principalmete di lui, ma ti ripeto che vorrei conoscere un'altra verità.
> Perché dici che è stato allucinante?


se lei non è sposata, non ha figli e quindi pendeva dalle sue -di lui - labbra attendendo che lui desse di più non c'è ragione di credere che le strunz...che lui ha dette a te non sian state le strunz...opposte che a lei ha detto quindi non credo che lei si rifiuti di parlarti o si comporti male (ammesso che non sia una brutta persona!)...


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Credo che abbiate ragione tutte e soprattutto tu quando dici che le darei troppa importanza. credo che sia l'umiliazione che mi spinga ad avere un confronto, come se le volessi far capire che non sono una stupida... ma sbaglio lo so


Perchè pensi che lei ti creda una stupida e così vuoi dimostrarglielo? io non ho mai pensatoc he la moglie dle mio ex fosse uan stupida... lui me ne deva un quadro non esaltante ma io ho sempre cercato di rispettarla (lo so, fa ridere leggere di rispetto dato che sapevo che c'era e nondovevo comportarmi come non fosse esistita) non facendo mai un pasos falso per far accorgere di me, non spingendo mai lui a decisioni che non volesse prendere perchè odiavo dover distruggere una famiglia mettendo diktat...se lui diceva di non amarla più - presente io o assente - lui doveva prendersi le sue responsabilità, gli ho persino prestato dei soldi perchè era in bolletta per aiutare la SUA e quindia nche di lei baracca... non è detto che lei sia una idiota tutta sete e tacchi a spilloc he pensa di te che sei una vecchia, sformata idiota...magari è una poveraccia come me...
Se vuoi capire esattamente chi è lui devi sapere quante facce ha... e lei è lospecchio di un'altra faccia...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Lo so, adesso mi lapidano tutte e tutti.... si...io fossi in te ci parlerei...pacatamente...se ci son basi fondate che lei - sebbene ti abbia fatto del male sapendo della tua esistenza - sia stata o sia innamorata o sia stata irretita in qualche modo, che sia tutto sommato unabrava persona ti conviene parlarci... se la moglie del mio ex avesse in quegli 8 anniparlato con me io avrei scoperto prima tanet bassezze...e lei anche...io avrei girato i tacchi ben prima facendole le mie scuse...e lei capendo che non ero certo solo io il problema di suo marito quelle scuse se le sarebbe prese e avrebbe visto chiaramente ciò che suo marito era...non tanto un traditore ma un bugiardo seriale, un uomo di cui non aver alcuna fiducia, un uomo poco leale perchè a volte la stori aparallela non è il vero reale problema... quando una persona lascopri totalmente diversa da come per 25 anni l'hai vissuta, capisci che non son le corna il problema reale, ma la bugia, l'egoismo, il fartela alle spalle... magari avremmo socperto insieme che non c'ero solo io... io penso che non sarei stata la sola a voltar le spalle con serenità sapendo chi mi perdevo... penso che alla lunga anche lei avrebbe ringraziato se stessa per aver fatto il passo di volermi parlare...
> Io lo so che molti qui non condivideranno ma in alcune storie è necessario far chiarezza su tutto...e far tabula rasa se non si voglion avere altri dubbi... io lo farei... da amante me losognavo di notte di sapere quale fosse la verità e quale no... da amante me lo sognavo anche di giorno che sua moglie mi volesse conoscere, parlare...
> Anche se volesse parlrmi ora, a distanza di tempo sarei felice.... non sputerei cattiverie anche se lui le meriterebbe, perchè l'ho amato infinitamente e non voglio esser io causa del suo dolore, cuocersi da solo nel suo brodo e in certi atteggiamenti a lungo andare basterà per mandarlo in rovina...se volesse sapere le direi di me, di noi e di ciò che di lei e della famiglia diceva... la mia verità, l'altra parte della bilancia...
> Fallo: secondo me starei peggio...ma a distanza di tempo, meglio...


Perdonami, ma quello che descrivi è funzionale all'amante, non alla compagna/moglie...

La compagna/moglie, nel tuo caso, potrebbe o già sapere chi è suo marito e cosa aspettarsi da lui o non sapere e probabilmente manco voler sapere o nel minimo non volerti credere...

La situazione che descrivi a me pare irreale (tipo il chiedere scusa) e se fosse avvenuto realmente un incontro nel momento in cui eri ancora presissima da lui (prima di scoprire tutti gli altarini) avresti difeso lui e il vostro "amore" a spada tratta...come è logico pensare o non avresti retto per tanti anni....


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma quello che descrivi è funzionale all'amante, non alla compagna/moglie...
> 
> La compagna/moglie, nel tuo caso, potrebbe o già sapere chi è suo marito e cosa aspettarsi da lui o non sapere e probabilmente manco voler sapere o nel minimo non volerti credere...
> 
> La situazione che descrivi a me pare irreale (tipo il chiedere scusa) e se fosse avvenuto realmente un incontro nel momento in cui eri ancora presissima da lui (prima di scoprire tutti gli altarini) avresti difeso lui e il vostro "amore" a spada tratta...come è logico pensare o non avresti retto per tanti anni....


M afunzioonale de che? guarda, io sarei disposta anche ora a mesi e mesi e mesi... e non per vendicarmi di nulla, ripeto che l'ho amato da morire per anni e anni e non voglio esser io a distruggergli una vita che si sta distruggendo già da solo... funzionale a chi o cosa, scusa... un confronto è funzionale ad entrambe...pensa quando magari ambedue si accorgono di esesr state riempite di bugie...l'una sull'altra...o si accorgono che c'è anche altro... si liberano caro mio, si liberano di un parassita... chiedere scusa era tanto per dire, ovvio che avrei potuto evitare di tirarmi giù le mutandine per 8 anni, e chieder scusa ora non serve a nulla ma penso che anche leiavrebeb avuto un colpo nel parlare con me, nienet silicone, lavoro rispettabilissimo, pluri laureata, una che ha amato, ha perso tempo, ha perso un figlio, una idiota quanto lei, insomma, pendente quanto lei dalle bugie di questo individuo...non tute le amanti sono mantidi bellissime, ochissime, cattivissime...non tutte...e anche le amanti han le corna a volte...e anche le amanti perdon anni di vita...e anche le amanti se son tutto sommato brave persone potrebbero esser trattate non dico con rispetto ma con un pizzico solo di normalità, umanità...
Non credo poi che "se fosse avvenuto realmente un incontro nel momento in cui eri ancora presissima da lui (prima di scoprire tutti gli altarini) avresti difeso lui e il vostro "amore" a spada tratta...": io mi reputo una personcina minimamente intelligente... ci vogliono 3 secondi ad accorgersi di chi hai davanti... io non difendo un uomo che in maniera indifendibile mi dimostra di avermi raccontato cazzate quando conoscendo la di lui moglie scopro che ha riempito di cazzate anche lei e che lei non è affatto come lui la descriveva...2 +2 fa 4... a 20 anni ci si può cadere, a 30-40 non più...


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2010)

Per un tradito bisogna fare tutte le cose  che possono essere utili per far ritornare su la propria autostima, che siano cose intelligenti o stupide non importa ognuno ha le sue cose da fare. Che sia l'ignorare, che sia il bruciare gli abiti del fedifrago, tanto non potrà dire nulla, che sia il ridere in faccia o al fedifrago o all'amante, che sia il perdono e l'andare avanti che sia qualsiasi cosa, ma per un tradito la prima cosa da fare e non pensare di dover agire secondo società con il traditore, ma di pensare a se stessi un poco. Io non lo feci ed ora me ne pento visto che ho scoperto dalla psicologa che io da allora mi vedo in un modo che non è reale, che mi vedo una merda e come tale posso risultare vista la mia autostima al minimo, siamo quello che pensiamo di noi purtroppo, quindi Nuvola fai tutto quello che ti può far stare bene, il tuo compagno alla fine starà solo zitto e muto qualunque decisione prenderai. Prendi in mano tu la situazione, non farla gestire dal traditore, non chiedere il permesso di nulla come ho fatto io, il rispetto è qualcosa che si guadagna ed ora il tuo compagno non merita per ora nulla
.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2010)

Ciao nuvola!
 Non è che mi sembri tanto geniale l'idea di andare dalla guappa che fellava il tuo fuffio a chiedere perchè te eri così incompetente nel cuore e  nel letto da lasciare una falla così aperta che ci si poteva aspettare ci fosse entrato un elefante con le orecchie a sventola!
Che infondo se ti sei impomatata dello sgrondo di uno che poi si lulla altre frauen, o lo hai trovato di già tarlato nell'anima dal poco rispetto della fede o lo hai reso così per lo scarso compiacimento delle sue bolas o lo hai oppresso come un rullo compressore a vapore in misura tale da volerlo far sfiataree altrove!
In ogni caso la colpa è tua per non aver fatto una giusta cernita preliminare, che largo avevi il crivello, o per averlo insoddisfatto con prestazioni scadenti oltre l'umana tollerabilità oppure lo hai limato così tanto da farlo risultare molestato e fuggevole.
Ora lui è come un'automobile incidentata, e che sia stata tu ad andare a sbatterla o che il tuo sia stato un acquisto imponderato è irrilevante ex post, fatto sta che l'automobile ora non è più affidabile!
Nessuno farebbe un leasing per un catorcio che ti può lasciare a piedi in ogni momento!
E certo non è compito tuo, visto che non l'hai sposato e comprato codesto autoveicolo sghembo, accertare perchè un altro potenziale cliente ci stia facendo dei giri di prova!
Tu rendilo al concessionario con sua somma tristezza!
Considera l'acquisto di un SUV.
Ciao!


----------



## Daniele (29 Aprile 2010)

Thinkerbell non ripensare al passato, il pdm ha fatto molto male sia a te che alla moglie, illudendo te e lei e facendovi perdere anni, prchè i tui 9 anni da amante sono ani persi dal passarli con un uomo giusto, anni che comunque sia segnano. Si la penso come te, a volte tra amante e compagno o compagna ufficiale potrebbe esserci un chiarimento se poi l'amante, ma è il traditore che è di mezzo che non vuole questo, pèrchè è in difetto con entrambi.


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Secondo voi sarebbe utile confrontarsi con questa donna?


No, non è utile. Negherebbe o, ancora peggio, se lui ha deciso di chiudere, ti racconterà delle cose che ti faranno anche più male. Capisco la reazione, l'ho avuta anch'io, ma riflettendo era LUI che mi aveva tradita, non era sottoposto a nessun incantesimo. E' solo che dare la colpa al terzo incomodo allevia un po' il dolore...


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Purtroppo e mio malgrado so cosa stai provando, un vero campionario dell'orrore: sensazione di aver sbagliato tutto, di aver la vita sconvolta da una specie di tsunami, furia contro il traditore, ribrezzo per il sesso consumato con l'amante, umiliazione totale, angoscia perdurante, devastazione interiore, solitudine, ecc. Io, nel mio piccolo, dopo un mese allucinante dalla confessione, sono giunto a elaborare questo ragionamento semplice semplice: se chi dice di amarci ci ha invece fatto provare tutto quel bell'elenco di stati d'animo, come è possibile che ci ami davvero? Io non vorrei ridurre in quello stato nemmeno il mio peggior nemico, e quindi come può farlo il nostro partner se davvero ci ama? La verità è che il nostro partner si è fatto gli affari suoi perché NON CI AMA PIù! Ciò è talmente elementare che paradossalmente pochi arrivano a comprenderlo. Anch'io per un mese, totalmente sconvolto, mi sono chiesto: perché? come ha potuto farmi questo? la risposta, semplice semplice, è quella detta: perché il traditore non ti ama più.
> Fuggi da lui, tu che puoi e, anzi, dagli un cazzotto anche da parte mia per solidarietà (io ho avuto la tentazione di andare dall'amante di mia moglie per spaccargli la faccia, visto che questo rovinafamiglie, in concorso con la mia signora, non ha avuto scrupoli a distruggere la mia famiglia, ma poi ho lasciato perdere, tanto il dolore e tutta quella serie di belle cose sopra descritte nessuno me lo leva più). Tu fuggi da lui ché sei ancora in tempo a rifarti una vita con qualcun altro degno di te e della tua serietà.


Da un paio di giorni sono giunta alla medesima conclusione... non mi ama e io mi stavo illudendo che tutto potesse tornare come un tempo.
Mi sono sentita in colpa, inadeguata, ho pensato alle mie mancanze nei suoi riguardi. Ma non posso colpevolizzarmi, non per tutto quello che mi ha fatto.
Devo trovare la forza di reagire e come hai scritto tu, di rifarmi una vita.
Mi sono chiesta il perché sia andato con lei e non si tratta di sesso, visto che la nostra vita sessuale andava più che bene, ma si tratta di una mancanza di comprensione da parte mia verso alcuni suoi disagi, disagi a quanto pare compresi da questa donna. L'ultima frase che mi ha detto è stata: "Tu sei più forte di me, non ti merito".
Secondo me invece voleva dirmi che non mi amava più perché tutto oramai è cambiato.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La risposta come si suol dire è dentro di noi...ma per lo più è sbagliata!
> 
> In realtà lei (lui) non è che non ama più te ( lei): ama SE STESSA/O al di sopra e più di te (lei)....


Sempre stato egoista e materialista.
Mi ricopriva di regali perchè non è mai riuscito ad amarmi.
Lui prima di ogni cosa.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:
> 
> 
> e la risposta dovrebbe essere questa
> :calcio:


Amarax hai perfettamente ragione. Scappo adesso che sono in tempo.


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Thinkerbell non ripensare al passato, il pdm ha fatto molto male sia a te che alla moglie, illudendo te e lei e facendovi perdere anni, prchè i tui 9 anni da amante sono ani persi dal passarli con un uomo giusto, anni che comunque sia segnano. Si la penso come te, a volte tra amante e compagno o compagna ufficiale potrebbe esserci un chiarimento se poi l'amante, ma è il traditore che è di mezzo che non vuole questo, pèrchè è in difetto con entrambi.


 Non ripenso ala passato...penso che se questo incontro lo avesis forzato io non perdevo tot anni di vita ma soprattutto lei, se decideva di perdonarlo, sarebbe stata ben attenta a non farsi far corna da altre 5 donne...perchè a quel punto, se sai, tieni gli occhi aperti e la catena stretta... io non ho dato neanche a lei i mezzi per sapere, capire, riscattarsi.... magari non li voleva? non vuol sapere? d'accordo, può essere...e se avesse voluto? se volesse? non lo sapremo mai... maipensare però che una donna/uomo che sia coniuge o amante voglia rimanere nelal cecità...generalmente le persone intelligenti, mature, sensibili, normali vogliono capure con chi si relazionano, a chi si stan affidando, con chi condividono progetti, vita, sensazioni, sentimenti, sesso...
Se io fossi moglie vorrei sapere... da amante tradita ho voluto sapere... da amica vorrei sapere...io sono una che vuol sapere tutto...devo capire chi ho davanti...
Non penso al passato... io sto benissimo ora...se avessi saputo sarei stata tale dopo aver visto che razza di uomo amavo e di quanto invece fosse sleale su ciò che faceva e andava raccontando, di quanto foses poco affidabile ocme persona  me ne sarei liberata DA SOLA e PRIMA... io vivevo in funzione della bugie che mi diceva e vivevo la vita come lui la disegnava, non avendo ragione di pensare che lui mentisse su ogni cosa... averlo spauto prima che sarei tornata quella di 20 anni prima, nel corpo e nell'anima appena liberata da tante bugie, appena elaborate tante bugie, passato qualche mese...ora rimpiango solo di esser stata ottusa, testarda, caparbia...la colpa è stata mia...potevoi esser felice anni fa, non l'ho veramente desiderato forse... ma ora sono come la vispa Teresa!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## inconsolabile (29 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No, non è utile. Negherebbe o, ancora peggio, se lui ha deciso di chiudere, ti racconterà delle cose che ti faranno anche più male. Capisco la reazione, l'ho avuta anch'io, ma riflettendo era LUI che mi aveva tradita, non era sottoposto a nessun incantesimo. E' solo che dare la colpa al terzo incomodo allevia un po' il dolore...


hai proprio ragione.se lui ha deciso di chiudere con lei ti troveresti di fronte una un bel pò incazzata (come la trovai io) che ti direbbe cose che in questo momento sarebbe meglio non sapere:unhappy:
tanto ti racconterebbe balle, quelle che probabilmente lui le ha raccontato su di te...e credimi ti farebbero tanto male


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, io ho voluto sapere la verità, mia moglie mi ha raccontato tutto del suo amante e della loro relazione, dei loro incontri, dettagli erotici e anatomici compresi. E' stato talmente umiliante e tremendo che ci ho messo degli anni a uscirne.
> Dai retta a me, cancella tutto, dimentica il tuo compagno, le sue menzogne, i suoi altarini da 4 soldi, cancellalo dalla tua vita e dai tuoi ricordi, faresti una vita d'inferno.
> Becco


Grazie Becco, credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione.
Sono in tempo per salvarmi, per non farmi rovinare definitivamente la vita da lui.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti hanno già risposto e, spero, convinto
> le daresti troppa importanza
> è comprensibile
> ci siamo passati tutti
> ...


Grazie, queste testimonianze sono veramente utili.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Lo so, adesso mi lapidano tutte e tutti.... si...io fossi in te ci parlerei...pacatamente...se ci son basi fondate che lei - sebbene ti abbia fatto del male sapendo della tua esistenza - sia stata o sia innamorata o sia stata irretita in qualche modo, che sia tutto sommato unabrava persona ti conviene parlarci... se la moglie del mio ex avesse in quegli 8 anniparlato con me io avrei scoperto prima tanet bassezze...e lei anche...io avrei girato i tacchi ben prima facendole le mie scuse...e lei capendo che non ero certo solo io il problema di suo marito quelle scuse se le sarebbe prese e avrebbe visto chiaramente ciò che suo marito era...non tanto un traditore ma un bugiardo seriale, un uomo di cui non aver alcuna fiducia, un uomo poco leale perchè a volte la stori aparallela non è il vero reale problema... quando una persona lascopri totalmente diversa da come per 25 anni l'hai vissuta, capisci che non son le corna il problema reale, ma la bugia, l'egoismo, il fartela alle spalle... magari avremmo socperto insieme che non c'ero solo io... io penso che non sarei stata la sola a voltar le spalle con serenità sapendo chi mi perdevo... penso che alla lunga anche lei avrebbe ringraziato se stessa per aver fatto il passo di volermi parlare...
> Io lo so che molti qui non condivideranno ma in alcune storie è necessario far chiarezza su tutto...e far tabula rasa se non si voglion avere altri dubbi... io lo farei... da amante me losognavo di notte di sapere quale fosse la verità e quale no... da amante me lo sognavo anche di giorno che sua moglie mi volesse conoscere, parlare...
> Anche se volesse parlrmi ora, a distanza di tempo sarei felice.... non sputerei cattiverie anche se lui le meriterebbe, perchè l'ho amato infinitamente e non voglio esser io causa del suo dolore, cuocersi da solo nel suo brodo e in certi atteggiamenti a lungo andare basterà per mandarlo in rovina...se volesse sapere le direi di me, di noi  e di ciò che di lei e della famiglia diceva... la mia verità, l'altra parte della bilancia...
> Fallo: secondo me starei peggio...ma a distanza di tempo, meglio...


Questo è un altro punto di vista che non avevo considerato.
Dici in altre parole che anche l'amante potrebbe essere una vittima. Visto tutto quello che ha fatto e detto non mi stupirei se sapessi che ha ubriacato di bugie anche lei.
Forse però adesso non sono così lucida da poter sopportare alcune rivelazioni che proprio in questo forum mi hanno prospettato.
Secondo te è utile parlarne anche a distanza di tempo o sarebbe inutile?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Aprile 2010)

Io la terza volta che beccai mio marito la chiamai. Le prime due volte avevo resistito (a fatica, tenendo conto del mio caratterino impulsivo). La chiamai perché volevo sapere da lei che cosa c'era tra di loro, visto che lui continuava a dirmi che non era niente di importante, ma allora non capivo perché, se non era niente di importante, perché continuava ad andare avanti, visto che nel frattempo - tra la prima e la terza volta che l'avevo beccato erano passati 4 mesi - era nato un bimbo, il suo primo figlio, un amore di bambino... e volevo sapere perché, visto che lui aveva giurato e spergiurato che non l'avrebbe più vista, continuava a vederla. Lei mi disse che lui le diceva di amarla. E fu una mazzata tremenda. Lo cacciai, ma poi lo ripresi. Lui sembrava davvero pentito. Dopo un anno ribeccai di nuovo dei messaggini. Altra mazzata. Poi più niente (dall'ultima volta sono passati 9 anni). Però seguirei il consiglio che ti hanno dato tutti: non chiamarla. E' davvero una mazzata. Tu poi non hai figli. Io credo che se non fosse stato per il bambino appena nato avrei fatto molta più fatica ad accettare la cosa e riprenderlo


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Thinkerbell non ripensare al passato, il pdm ha fatto molto male sia a te che alla moglie, illudendo te e lei e facendovi perdere anni, prchè i tui 9 anni da amante sono ani persi dal passarli con un uomo giusto, anni che comunque sia segnano. Si la penso come te, a volte tra amante e compagno o compagna ufficiale potrebbe esserci un chiarimento se poi l'amante, ma è il traditore che è di mezzo che non vuole questo, pèrchè è in difetto con entrambi.


 Non ripenso ala passato...penso che se questo incontro lo avesis forzato io non perdevo tot anni di vita ma soprattutto lei, se decideva di perdonarlo, sarebbe stata ben attenta a non farsi far corna da altre 5 donne...perchè a quel punto, se sai, tieni gli occhi aperti e la catena stretta... io non ho dato neanche a lei i mezzi per sapere, capire, riscattarsi.... magari non li voleva? non vuol sapere? d'accordo, può essere...e se avesse voluto? se volesse? non lo sapremo mai... maipensare però che una donna/uomo che sia coniuge o amante voglia rimanere nelal cecità...generalmente le persone intelligenti, mature, sensibili, normali vogliono capure con chi si relazionano, a chi si stan affidando, con chi condividono progetti, vita, sensazioni, sentimenti, sesso...
Se io fossi moglie vorrei sapere... da amante tradita ho voluto sapere... da amica vorrei sapere...io sono una che vuol sapere tutto...devo capire chi ho davanti...
Non penso al passato... io sto benissimo ora...se avessi saputo sarei stata tale dopo aver visto che razza di uomo amavo e di quanto invece fosse sleale su ciò che faceva e andava raccontando, di quanto foses poco affidabile ocme persona  me ne sarei liberata DA SOLA e PRIMA... io vivevo in funzione della bugie che mi diceva e vivevo la vita come lui la disegnava, non avendo ragione di pensare che lui mentisse su ogni cosa... averlo spauto prima che sarei tornata quella di 20 anni prima, nel corpo e nell'anima appena liberata da tante bugie, appena elaborate tante bugie, passato qualche mese...ora rimpiango solo di esser stata ottusa, testarda, caparbia...la colpa è stata mia...potevoi esser felice anni fa, non l'ho veramente desiderato forse... ma ora sono come la vispa Teresa!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Ho  pensato molto se fosse un bene parlare con l'amante del mio compagno e sono arrivata alla  conclusione che sia necessario perché purtroppo le risposte che ho  ricevuto dall'uomo che diceva di amarmi da dieci anni non sono sufficienti.
> Per me è  importante conoscere entrambe le verità, visto che oramai lui ha pochissimo credito.
> Ovviamente da lei non pretendo nulla, visto il fatto che non ci conosciamo e viste le  posizioni che abbiamo occupato negli ultimi mesi.
> Lei lavora nel suo stesso ufficio, chattano con skype l'uno di fronte all'altra e io ho scoperto la loro relazione leggendo alcune loro conversazioni (é un parolone).
> ...



Non ho nemmeno letto tutto, perché è INCONCEPIBILE che sposi uno che già ti sta tradendo.
Per cortesia non fare sta cazzata. E l'altra non c'entra, affronta i TUOI problemi con il TUO compagno.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per un tradito bisogna fare tutte le cose  che possono essere utili per far ritornare su la propria autostima, che siano cose intelligenti o stupide non importa ognuno ha le sue cose da fare. Che sia l'ignorare, che sia il bruciare gli abiti del fedifrago, tanto non potrà dire nulla, che sia il ridere in faccia o al fedifrago o all'amante, che sia il perdono e l'andare avanti che sia qualsiasi cosa, ma per un tradito la prima cosa da fare e non pensare di dover agire secondo società con il traditore, ma di pensare a se stessi un poco. Io non lo feci ed ora me ne pento visto che ho scoperto dalla psicologa che io da allora mi vedo in un modo che non è reale, che mi vedo una merda e come tale posso risultare vista la mia autostima al minimo, siamo quello che pensiamo di noi purtroppo, quindi Nuvola fai tutto quello che ti può far stare bene, il tuo compagno alla fine starà solo zitto e muto qualunque decisione prenderai. Prendi in mano tu la situazione, non farla gestire dal traditore, non chiedere il permesso di nulla come ho fatto io, il rispetto è qualcosa che si guadagna ed ora il tuo compagno non merita per ora nulla
> .


Infatti ho smesso di truccarmi, mangio poco e non posso guardarmi allo specchio.
Lui non mi ha fatto mai sentire brutta anzi, però sapere che ha preferito un'altra a me per motivi caratteriali come dice lui, per "empatia", a me non basta.
Non mi basta neppure scoprire che non si tratta di eva erzigova ma di una donnina che è l'esatto contrario di quello che sono io. Non basta. Mi sento sempre inadeguata.
Gli ho lasciato tutto, dal primo regalo all'ultimo.
Non voglio più niente di suo. Voglio solo dimenticare.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Ho  pensato molto se fosse un bene parlare con l'amante del mio compagno e sono arrivata alla  conclusione che sia necessario perché purtroppo le risposte che ho  ricevuto dall'uomo che diceva di amarmi da dieci anni non sono sufficienti.
> Per me è  importante conoscere entrambe le verità, visto che oramai lui ha pochissimo credito.
> Ovviamente da lei non pretendo nulla, visto il fatto che non ci conosciamo e viste le  posizioni che abbiamo occupato negli ultimi mesi.
> Lei lavora nel suo stesso ufficio, chattano con skype l'uno di fronte all'altra e io ho scoperto la loro relazione leggendo alcune loro conversazioni (é un parolone).
> ...


No ti basta lui e le sue balle.

Mi raccomando tieni l'anello :carneval:


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao nuvola!
> Non è che mi sembri tanto geniale l'idea di andare dalla guappa che fellava il tuo fuffio a chiedere perchè te eri così incompetente nel cuore e  nel letto da lasciare una falla così aperta che ci si poteva aspettare ci fosse entrato un elefante con le orecchie a sventola!
> Che infondo se ti sei impomatata dello sgrondo di uno che poi si lulla altre frauen, o lo hai trovato di già tarlato nell'anima dal poco rispetto della fede o lo hai reso così per lo scarso compiacimento delle sue bolas o lo hai oppresso come un rullo compressore a vapore in misura tale da volerlo far sfiataree altrove!
> In ogni caso la colpa è tua per non aver fatto una giusta cernita preliminare, che largo avevi il crivello, o per averlo insoddisfatto con prestazioni scadenti oltre l'umana tollerabilità oppure lo hai limato così tanto da farlo risultare molestato e fuggevole.
> ...


Mi ha detto che sono più forte di lui, che non mi merita, che gli si è spento il cervello, che lei ha un carattere più comprensivo.
Io non ho compreso il suo disagio, però facevamo un gran sesso. Lei lo ha coccolato, ha capito le sue paturnie perchè le prova anche lei.
Lui mi voleva sposare, però nel frattempo cercava una donnina che lo facesse sentire un ragazzino "leggero", senza problemi, senza oppressioni.
La verità è che non credo di aver mai preteso nulla da lui, forse lui combatteva questa condizione.


----------



## xfactor (29 Aprile 2010)

Ma a cosa ti servirebbe?


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Questo è un altro punto di vista che non avevo considerato.
> Dici in altre parole che anche l'amante potrebbe essere una vittima. Visto tutto quello che ha fatto e detto non mi stupirei se sapessi che ha ubriacato di bugie anche lei.
> Forse però adesso non sono così lucida da poter sopportare alcune rivelazioni che proprio in questo forum mi hanno prospettato.
> *Secondo te è utile parlarne anche a distanza di tempo o sarebbe inutile?*


Dipende da quanto vuoi sapere...dipende se vuoi veramente sapere chi sia tuo marito (fidanzato o amante che sia)... io con lui (non con lei)= ero satat fedelissima e onestissima, al punto di perder tanti anni di vita nell'ombra...volevo sapere esattamente TUTTO ciò che mi aveva nascosto...mi ha fatto malissimo, l'ho saputo, mi son rifatta il quadro dell'uomo che amavo e che per alcune settimane rivolevo con me a tutti i costi...ma poi quando ho visto che razza di uomo era stato, quante bugie, illusioni, quante altre amanti mi aveva nascoste confermandomi implicitamente quindi che mai avrebbe lasciato sua moglie per me e mai avrebbe violuto quel figlioc he invece si dichiarava pronto ad avere...bè, allora mi son chiesta: tu vuoi un uomo così? ti sei resa conto di cosa sei moralmente diventata per star dietro ad un uomo così? cosa volevi e vuoi dalla vita? potevi averlo da un uomo così? era normale voler queste cose a discapito della felicità di un'altra donna?
Io SE LEI (a me, certo, non serve ora....io ora so chi era lui...è lei a non saperlo ancora!) volesse le parlerei anche a distanza di tempo, certo... ma non per parlar male di lui, che sia chiaro ho amato follemente, senza costrizioni (parlo di bugie e illusionmi, non di costrizioni da parte sua! non lo accuso di nulla se non di egoismo e di pinocchieria!)...
Sei tu che devi scegliere se vuoi sapere chi hai amato e vuoi ancora con te....e, se lo vuoi ancora con te, forse, sarebbe il caso di sapere chi ti stai tenendo accanto... tu devi gestire i tuoi sentimenti e la tua voglia di sapere, capire...non per rivalsa contro lui o lei o le eventuali altre...a te DEVE SERVIRE capire e sapere...solo a te...funzionalmente per ricostruire (se vuoi o pensi) con lui, sia in viretù di rapporti futuri...
lo so, il mio è un punto di vista strano...però non tutte le amnanti son come ve le immaginate...  certo che se poi lei fosse 'na strunz... allora va bene...ma fa benesapere anche quello, non trovi?


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> No, non è utile. Negherebbe o, ancora peggio, se lui ha deciso di chiudere, ti racconterà delle cose che ti faranno anche più male. Capisco la reazione, l'ho avuta anch'io, ma riflettendo era LUI che mi aveva tradita, non era sottoposto a nessun incantesimo. E' solo che dare la colpa al terzo incomodo allevia un po' il dolore...


Vero Mika, forse sto cercando di sfogarmi su di lei perché lui non è stato in grado di avere un confronto adulto con me.
A quanto ho saputo pare che abbiano chiuso, quindi probabilmente lei potrebbe dirmi proprio quello che hai scritto.


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Io eviterei di tenermi un potenziale fedifrago tra le cosce... e magari sposarmelo... se chiede a una di sposarlo e all'altra di sollazzartlo non è che si presenta come un campionario di virtù questo fidanzato... io tenterei di indgare prima... però sei tu a doverlo poter e voler sostenere il confronto a due o a tre...


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io la terza volta che beccai mio marito la chiamai. Le prime due volte avevo resistito (a fatica, tenendo conto del mio caratterino impulsivo). La chiamai perché volevo sapere da lei che cosa c'era tra di loro, visto che lui continuava a dirmi che non era niente di importante, ma allora non capivo perché, se non era niente di importante, perché continuava ad andare avanti, visto che nel frattempo - tra la prima e la terza volta che l'avevo beccato erano passati 4 mesi - era nato un bimbo, il suo primo figlio, un amore di bambino... e volevo sapere perché, visto che lui aveva giurato e spergiurato che non l'avrebbe più vista, continuava a vederla. Lei mi disse che lui le diceva di amarla. E fu una mazzata tremenda. Lo cacciai, ma poi lo ripresi. Lui sembrava davvero pentito. Dopo un anno ribeccai di nuovo dei messaggini. Altra mazzata. Poi più niente (dall'ultima volta sono passati 9 anni). Però seguirei il consiglio che ti hanno dato tutti: non chiamarla. E' davvero una mazzata. Tu poi non hai figli. Io credo che se non fosse stato per il bambino appena nato avrei fatto molta più fatica ad accettare la cosa e riprenderlo


Grazie del consiglio quintina, credo che tu sia stata molto forte e credo anche che per amore del tuo bimbo abbia resistito a tutto questo dolore. Ti ammiro.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ho nemmeno letto tutto, perché è INCONCEPIBILE che sposi uno che già ti sta tradendo.
> Per cortesia non fare sta cazzata. E l'altra non c'entra, affronta i TUOI problemi con il TUO compagno.


Grazie Verena67, credo che seguirò il tuo/vostri consiglio/i.
Purtroppo i dubbi e le sciocchezze fanno parte di chi ha subito questi traumi... avevo proprio bisogno di parlarne.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No ti basta lui e le sue balle.
> 
> Mi raccomando tieni l'anello :carneval:


L'anello volevo farglielo inghiottire, ma quando gliel'ho tirato in faccia non ho avuto neppure la forza di raccoglierlo.


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto vuoi sapere...dipende se vuoi veramente sapere chi sia tuo marito (fidanzato o amante che sia)... io con lui (non con lei)= ero satat fedelissima e onestissima, al punto di perder tanti anni di vita nell'ombra...volevo sapere esattamente TUTTO ciò che mi aveva nascosto...mi ha fatto malissimo, l'ho saputo, mi son rifatta il quadro dell'uomo che amavo e che per alcune settimane rivolevo con me a tutti i costi...ma poi quando ho visto che razza di uomo era stato, quante bugie, illusioni, quante altre amanti mi aveva nascoste confermandomi implicitamente quindi che mai avrebbe lasciato sua moglie per me e mai avrebbe violuto quel figlioc he invece si dichiarava pronto ad avere...bè, allora mi son chiesta: tu vuoi un uomo così? ti sei resa conto di cosa sei moralmente diventata per star dietro ad un uomo così? cosa volevi e vuoi dalla vita? potevi averlo da un uomo così? era normale voler queste cose a discapito della felicità di un'altra donna?
> Io SE LEI (a me, certo, non serve ora....io ora so chi era lui...è lei a non saperlo ancora!) volesse le parlerei anche a distanza di tempo, certo... ma non per parlar male di lui, che sia chiaro ho amato follemente, senza costrizioni (parlo di bugie e illusionmi, non di costrizioni da parte sua! non lo accuso di nulla se non di egoismo e di pinocchieria!)...
> Sei tu che devi scegliere se vuoi sapere chi hai amato e vuoi ancora con te....e, se lo vuoi ancora con te, forse, sarebbe il caso di sapere chi ti stai tenendo accanto... tu devi gestire i tuoi sentimenti e la tua voglia di sapere, capire...non per rivalsa contro lui o lei o le eventuali altre...a te DEVE SERVIRE capire e sapere...solo a te...funzionalmente per ricostruire (se vuoi o pensi) con lui, sia in viretù di rapporti futuri...
> lo so, il mio è un punto di vista strano...però non tutte le amnanti son come ve le immaginate...  certo che se poi lei fosse 'na strunz... allora va bene...ma fa benesapere anche quello, non trovi?


Credo che la discussione con te sia la più costruttiva proprio perchè occupiamo due posizioni opposte eppure io non mi sento di giudicare tutte le amanti a prescindere, proprio per l'onestà intellettuale di cui parlavo inizialmente.
Io so che tra loro è finita, quindi lei potrebbe essere incazzata, sollevata, rancorosa, afflitta e quant'altro.
Mi chiedo se in tali condizioni sia capace di dirmi la verità come mi ha fatto notare qualcuno.
Forse lei è innamorata come lo eri tu, come lo ero io e allora?
Si tratta di un'altra vittima. Io adesso però ho capito,solo da poche ore, che non sono pronta per sentire alcune frasi che alcuni, proprio qui nel forum mi hanno propspettato. Non si tratta di aver paura, mi sento solo troppo fragile adesso.
magari più avanti...


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Aprile 2010)

Allora prenditi tempo.... mollalo perchè se non riacquisti serenità e fiducia in lui non penso vorrai sposarlo...e poi a lui l'eventual edimostrazione del suo esser cambiato...e a te le eventuali verifiche... chi ti corre dietro...figli? anelli al dito? mutui in comune? prenditi tempo e pensa a tutto ciò che ti abbiam detto tutti...e a tuttele cose che ti frullano in testa....metti alla prova te stessa su ciò che vuoi....nel caso metti alla prova lui....e se te la senti tra un pò, quando ogni rancore sarà svanito anche nell'altra che è stata mollata (così ne avrai anche la sicurezza, se è stata mollata o meno!) potrai volendo far altre verifiche... senz'altro hai avuto la fortuna di sapere PRIMA che il tuo eventuale futuro marito c'ha il vizietto quantomeno di tenerti nascoste alcune cosine... sarebbe diabolico ignorare la cosa, non trovi?
Coraggio, in bocca al lupo e pensa a te...


----------



## inconsolabile (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Vero Mika, forse sto cercando di sfogarmi su di lei perché lui non è stato in grado di avere un confronto adulto con me.
> A quanto ho saputo pare che abbiano chiuso, quindi probabilmente lei potrebbe dirmi proprio quello che hai scritto.


scusa se mi permetto eh?pare?chi te l'ha detto?anche il mio aveva detto cosi..(chiuso da amante si)ma ha continuato a sentirla per mesi, vederla 2 volte per un caffè..finchè...lei le ha fatto un bel regalino...ed io ho scoperto i loro contatti, e lui è quasi morto...ed io non ho più pace


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che sono più forte di lui, che non mi merita, che gli si è spento il cervello, che lei ha un carattere più comprensivo.
> Io non ho compreso il suo disagio, però facevamo un gran sesso. Lei lo ha coccolato, ha capito le sue paturnie perchè le prova anche lei.
> Lui mi voleva sposare, però nel frattempo cercava una donnina che lo facesse sentire un ragazzino "leggero", senza problemi, senza oppressioni.
> La verità è che non credo di aver mai preteso nulla da lui, forse lui combatteva questa condizione.


Cara nuvola mi dispiace udire che il tuo gonzo ti abbia mantecato con le più irridenti e semplici argomentazioni che il fanciullo imberbe usa per giustificare alla mamma le sue paaffute dita impiastricciate di marmellata di fichi e cotogne!
Egli è significante la sua poca scafatezza!
Un ulteriore motivo per brandire la sua inadeguatezza cui sei scampata come ragione di indire un banchetto trimalcioniano cui invitare tutto il quartiere e cominciare a dipingere un ex voto pgr di 20 mq raffigurante il raduno annuale degli amici dell'alce!
Se non hai mai preteso nulla da lui e non hai accolto di buon grado il bonsai pelvico concimato a cornunghia che ti ha regalato, cogli l'occasione per fare l'offesa e sfiatargli addosso ciò che merita e rifuggilo!
Ciao!


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Ho pensato molto se fosse un bene parlare con l'amante del mio compagno e sono arrivata alla conclusione che sia necessario perché purtroppo le risposte che ho ricevuto dall'uomo che diceva di amarmi da dieci anni non sono sufficienti.
> Per me è importante conoscere entrambe le verità, visto che oramai lui ha pochissimo credito.
> Ovviamente da lei non pretendo nulla, visto il fatto che non ci conosciamo e viste le posizioni che abbiamo occupato negli ultimi mesi.
> Lei lavora nel suo stesso ufficio, chattano con skype l'uno di fronte all'altra e io ho scoperto la loro relazione leggendo alcune loro conversazioni (é un parolone).
> ...


 
No. Lasciagli il tuo uomo in regalo. Uno così è meglio perderlo chee trovarlo

PS l'anello, se è di valore, tienitelo. E' un equo risarcimento


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cara nuvola mi dispiace udire che il tuo gonzo ti abbia mantecato con le più irridenti e semplici argomentazioni che il fanciullo imberbe usa per giustificare alla mamma le sue paaffute dita impiastricciate di marmellata di fichi e cotogne!
> Egli è significante la sua poca scafatezza!
> Un ulteriore motivo per brandire la sua inadeguatezza cui sei scampata come ragione di indire un banchetto trimalcioniano cui invitare tutto il quartiere e cominciare a dipingere un ex voto pgr di 20 mq raffigurante il raduno annuale degli amici dell'alce!
> Se non hai mai preteso nulla da lui e non hai accolto di buon grado il bonsai pelvico concimato a cornunghia che ti ha regalato, cogli l'occasione per fare l'offesa e sfiatargli addosso ciò che merita e rifuggilo!
> Ciao!


Tu sei veramente forte! Mi hai fatto ridere! Non succedeva da settimane!


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto eh?pare?chi te l'ha detto?anche il mio aveva detto cosi..(chiuso da amante si)ma ha continuato a sentirla per mesi, vederla 2 volte per un caffè..finchè...lei le ha fatto un bel regalino...ed io ho scoperto i loro contatti, e lui è quasi morto...ed io non ho più pace


Non mi interessa, sul serio, anzi spero che continuino a stare insieme e che si distruggano a vicenda


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Allora prenditi tempo.... mollalo perchè se non riacquisti serenità e fiducia in lui non penso vorrai sposarlo...e poi a lui l'eventual edimostrazione del suo esser cambiato...e a te le eventuali verifiche... chi ti corre dietro...figli? anelli al dito? mutui in comune? prenditi tempo e pensa a tutto ciò che ti abbiam detto tutti...e a tuttele cose che ti frullano in testa....metti alla prova te stessa su ciò che vuoi....nel caso metti alla prova lui....e se te la senti tra un pò, quando ogni rancore sarà svanito anche nell'altra che è stata mollata (così ne avrai anche la sicurezza, se è stata mollata o meno!) potrai volendo far altre verifiche... senz'altro hai avuto la fortuna di sapere PRIMA che il tuo eventuale futuro marito c'ha il vizietto quantomeno di tenerti nascoste alcune cosine... sarebbe diabolico ignorare la cosa, non trovi?
> Coraggio, in bocca al lupo e pensa a te...


Grazie tinkerbell, proverò a seguire il tuo consiglio.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che sono più forte di lui, che non mi merita, che gli si è spento il cervello, che *lei ha un carattere più comprensivo.*
> Io non ho compreso il suo disagio, però facevamo un gran sesso. Lei lo ha coccolato, *ha capito le sue paturnie perchè le prova anche lei.*
> Lui mi voleva sposare, però nel frattempo cercava una donnina che lo facesse sentire un ragazzino "leggero", senza problemi, senza oppressioni.
> La verità è che non credo di aver mai preteso nulla da lui, forse lui combatteva questa condizione.


*mandalo a cagare*

*pensa che bella coppia, gli faccio tutti i miei auguri*


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2010)

Al di là di tutto, Nuvola, lui è stato a modo suo sincero.
Le persone vanno ascoltate quando parlano, perché spesso rivelano molto di sé e della situazione, invece il piu' delle volte NON SI ASCOLTA.
E si fanno errori di valutazione gravi.

Lui cosa ha detto? Che sebbene intendesse sposarti (e su questo nemmeno "ci entriamo", è notorio che molte persone si sposano perché pensano la società ad un certo punto si aspetti questo da loro) voleva una persona "comprensiva" che lo facesse sentire "leggero".

Traduzione: voleva un secondo "giocatore" su cui scaricare il peso della sua ambivalenza nei confronti del matrimonio con te. E' la strategia piu' vecchia del mondo: quando non vuoi essere troppo legato con qualcuno, ti leghi ANCHE con altre persone. Così a seconda dei casi puoi "sfuggire" sia da un lato, che dall'altro.

In soldoni, è uno che non vuole sposarsi, non vuole avere un rapporto esclusivo.

Uno così meglio perderlo 3000 vv. che trovarsi "alciata" anni dopo! (Signora Minerva, qualunque riferimento agli alci è puramente casuale!)


----------



## minnie (29 Aprile 2010)

inconsolabile ha detto:


> ha detto bene magenta: è l'umiliazione e il fatto che siam passate per delle fesse che ci fa ragionare cosi.però se le consideriamo facciamo il loro gioco, loro non aspettano altro:si sentonoimportanti.invece se le ignori si dicono:ma caspita questa nemmeno mi cerca?son solo delle poveracce (i nostri coniugi nn son da meno eh?). e poi ricorda: non parlare mai con uno stupido.ti porterebbe al suo livello e ti batterebbe per esperienza. pens ache quella poveraccia dopo 2 mesi mi si è messa dietro alla cassa del supermercato, pensando che nn la conoscessi...anche li mi son sentita fessa(perche non ho reagito minimamente, volutamente) ma a mente fredda mi dico che son stata ancora una signora.un'altra al posto mio l'avrebbe aspettata fuori e l'avrebbe insultata.:incazzato:
> io invece no.e forse questo le rode:mrgreen:
> ma credimi, la voglia è sempre li...purtroppo ci ho avuto a che fare faccia a faccia...e anche li mi son trattenuta, tranne l'ultima volta


sei sicura che a lei lui dica la verità??? Secondo me assolutamente no, magari le racconta cose improbabili su di te e su come sta con te perchè costretto da (a scelta) un destino avverso, la sua incommensurabile bontà d'animo, la paura che tu faccia un gesto avventato se ti lascia, ecc ecc, ma che in realtà preferirebbe stare con lei e un giorno sarà così....
Te lo dico, e le ex amanti mi daranno ragione, per esperienza.....


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> L'anello volevo farglielo inghiottire, ma quando gliel'ho tirato in faccia non ho avuto neppure la forza di raccoglierlo.


Non lo fare, l'anello è tuo e te lo tieni! Che magari poi è capace di regalarlo a un'altra eh .


----------



## minnie (29 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La risposta come si suol dire è dentro di noi...ma per lo più è sbagliata!
> 
> *In realtà lei (lui) non è che non ama più te ( lei): ama SE STESSA/O al di sopra e più di te (lei)...*.


 
Concordo! :up:


----------



## minnie (29 Aprile 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Lo so, adesso mi lapidano tutte e tutti.... si...io fossi in te ci parlerei...pacatamente...se ci son basi fondate che lei - sebbene ti abbia fatto del male sapendo della tua esistenza - sia stata o sia innamorata o sia stata irretita in qualche modo, che sia tutto sommato unabrava persona ti conviene parlarci... se la moglie del mio ex avesse in quegli 8 anniparlato con me io avrei scoperto prima tanet bassezze...e lei anche...io avrei girato i tacchi ben prima facendole le mie scuse...e lei capendo che non ero certo solo io il problema di suo marito quelle scuse se le sarebbe prese e avrebbe visto chiaramente ciò che suo marito era...non tanto un traditore ma un bugiardo seriale, un uomo di cui non aver alcuna fiducia, un uomo poco leale perchè a volte la stori aparallela non è il vero reale problema... quando una persona lascopri totalmente diversa da come per 25 anni l'hai vissuta, capisci che *non son le corna il problema reale, ma la bugia, l'egoismo, il fartela alle spalle.*.. magari avremmo socperto insieme che non c'ero solo io... io penso che non sarei stata la sola a voltar le spalle con serenità sapendo chi mi perdevo... penso che alla lunga anche lei avrebbe ringraziato se stessa per aver fatto il passo di volermi parlare...
> Io lo so che molti qui non condivideranno ma in alcune storie è necessario far chiarezza su tutto...e far tabula rasa se non si voglion avere altri dubbi... io lo farei... da amante me losognavo di notte di sapere quale fosse la verità e quale no... da amante me lo sognavo anche di giorno che sua moglie mi volesse conoscere, parlare...
> *Anche se volesse parlrmi ora, a distanza di tempo sarei felice*.... non sputerei cattiverie anche se lui le meriterebbe, perchè l'ho amato infinitamente e non voglio esser io causa del suo dolore, cuocersi da solo nel suo brodo e in certi atteggiamenti a lungo andare basterà per mandarlo in rovina*...se volesse sapere le direi di me, di noi e di ciò che di lei e della famiglia diceva... la mia verità, l'altra parte della bilancia...*
> *Fallo: secondo me starei peggio...ma a distanza di tempo, meglio...*


 
Oggi quoto tutti...  
Però come scrivevo sopra, secondo me anche a lei racconta grandi palle, quindi le parlerei. Per te nn cambia nulla, se non perdere ulteriormente la stima di lui, per lei può essere l'occasione per aprire gli occhi, come purtroppo hai fatto tu....Il giorno in cui riuscirò ad andarmene, la prima cosa che farò sarà chiamare l'altra per raccontarle (e provarle) come sono le cose realmente qui, perchè quanto meno non sfasci un'altra famiglia per uno che non se lo merita (e che in fondo manco gli interessa...)...e se lei non se lo merita, fa lo stesso... se lo merita suo marito e suo figlio... se hai deciso di lasciarlo, parla con l'altra...


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> L'anello volevo farglielo inghiottire, ma quando gliel'ho tirato in faccia non ho avuto neppure la forza di raccoglierlo.


 
E tu vuoi sposare un tizio contro il quale hai tirato l'anello di fidanzamento? Ma ragiona!
Che tipo di rapporto speri di mantenere in vita? Cosa credi che la fede al dito migliori qualcosa?
Mollalo. Fattene una ragione...sposerai qualcun altro...e pazienza se per le nozze dovrai aspettare ancora un pò.


----------



## Papero (29 Aprile 2010)

Sinceramente Nuvola io non saprei cosa consigliarti ma in questo forum ci sono mega esperti che, mi pare, ti hanno già instradato verso un "non incontro" con l'amante del tuo uomo. Forse è la strada giusta.

Però posso dirti che mia moglie ha incontrato la mia ex-amante in un tete a tete durato quasi 2 ore il giorno stesso della scoperta del tradimento e ne è uscita molto soddisfatta. Tanto soddisfatta che ancor oggi ricorda quell'incontro come una liberazione assoluta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao nuvola!
> Non è che mi sembri tanto geniale l'idea di andare dalla guappa che fellava il tuo fuffio a chiedere perchè te eri così incompetente nel cuore e nel letto da lasciare una falla così aperta che ci si poteva aspettare ci fosse entrato un elefante con le orecchie a sventola!
> Che infondo se ti sei impomatata dello sgrondo di uno che poi si lulla altre frauen, o lo hai trovato di già tarlato nell'anima dal poco rispetto della fede o lo hai reso così per lo scarso compiacimento delle sue bolas o lo hai oppresso come un rullo compressore a vapore in misura tale da volerlo far sfiataree altrove!
> In ogni caso la colpa è tua per non aver fatto una giusta cernita preliminare, che largo avevi il crivello, o per averlo insoddisfatto con prestazioni scadenti oltre l'umana tollerabilità oppure lo hai limato così tanto da farlo risultare molestato e fuggevole.
> ...


 O.T.
Scusa, ma non riesco a leggerti: troppo faticoso.
Considerando che ti costerà fatica, mi sembra doveroso informarti che, è uno stle che può allontanare. Riconosco la creatività, comunque.


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sinceramente Nuvola io non saprei cosa consigliarti ma in questo forum ci sono mega esperti che, mi pare, ti hanno già instradato verso un "non incontro" con l'amante del tuo uomo. Forse è la strada giusta.
> 
> Però posso dirti che *mia moglie ha incontrato la mia ex-amante in un tete a tete durato quasi 2 ore il giorno* stesso della scoperta del tradimento e* ne è uscita molto soddisfatta. Tanto soddisfatta che ancor oggi ricorda quell'incontro come una liberazione assoluta...*


 
Wow.......caxxo le ha detto???:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> *Scusa, ma non riesco a leggerti: troppo faticoso*.
> Considerando che ti costerà fatica, mi sembra doveroso informarti che, è uno stle che può allontanare. Riconosco la creatività, comunque.


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  idem!


----------



## Papero (29 Aprile 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Papero ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sinceramente Nuvola io non saprei cosa consigliarti ma in questo forum ci sono mega esperti che, mi pare, ti hanno già instradato verso un "non incontro" con l'amante del tuo uomo. Forse è la strada giusta.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che sono più forte di lui, che non mi merita, che gli si è spento il cervello, che lei ha un carattere più comprensivo.
> Io non ho compreso il suo disagio, però facevamo un gran sesso. Lei lo ha coccolato, ha capito le sue paturnie perchè le prova anche lei.
> Lui mi voleva sposare, però nel frattempo cercava una donnina che lo facesse sentire un ragazzino "leggero", senza problemi, senza oppressioni.
> La verità è che non credo di aver mai preteso nulla da lui, forse lui combatteva questa condizione.


 Traditori, per favore mi dite dove comprate il manuale delle cose da dire? :saggio:


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Per esempio mia moglie (la papera) ha chiesto alla mia ex amante (la gallina) come poteva tradire suo marito pur avendo una bimba piccola di due anni a casa, come faceva a lasciare la bambina a suo marito e venire con me, come riusciva a vivere nella menzogna... Insomma le ha fatto una ramazina lunghissima e la gallina, che caratterialmente era aggressiva e neanchè un pò passiva, ha ascoltato e accusato...
> ...


----------



## Papero (29 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Papero ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Reazione alla romanzina?
> ...


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> eh si!! ma almeno 3 anni sono trascorsi! secondo me le è servita davvero perchè considerando che la gallina è una gallina seriale 3 anni son tanti!


Tre anni dalla romanzina? O tre anni per la vostra storia? Certo che se solo mi fosse sfiorata l'idea di chiudere il mio matrimonio e la moglie del mio amante si fosse permessa di dirmi queste cose... Anzi, lei è arrabbiata e ferita e ci sta, ma che lui le avesse permesso di farlo... ahi ahi ahi...


----------



## Papero (29 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Tre anni dalla romanzina? O tre anni per la vostra storia? Certo che se solo mi fosse sfiorata l'idea di chiudere il mio matrimonio e la moglie del mio amante si fosse permessa di dirmi queste cose... Anzi, lei è arrabbiata e ferita e ci sta, ma che lui le avesse permesso di farlo... ahi ahi ahi...


Tre anni dalla romanzina!

Io le ho permesso di farlo anche perchè oltre a traditore ero anche tradito... la mia non è standard come storia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto, Nuvola, lui è stato a modo suo sincero.
> Le persone vanno ascoltate quando parlano, perché spesso rivelano molto di sé e della situazione, invece il piu' delle volte NON SI ASCOLTA.
> E si fanno errori di valutazione gravi.
> 
> ...


 Non so come onorare questo post grandioso!!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so come onorare questo post grandioso!!!



teso', una volta c'era l'icona inchinantesi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per esempio mia moglie (la *papera*) ha chiesto alla mia ex amante (la *gallina*) come poteva tradire suo marito pur avendo una bimba piccola di due anni a casa


Sono entrata in confusione ornitologica!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> Scusa, ma non riesco a leggerti: troppo faticoso.
> Considerando che ti costerà fatica, mi sembra doveroso informarti che, è uno stle che può allontanare. Riconosco la creatività, comunque.


Grazie per l'utile consiglio!
Cercherò di rendermi più leggibile.
Rileggerò Quintiliano...
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Grazie per l'utile consiglio!
> Cercherò di rendermi più leggibile.
> Rileggerò Quintiliano...
> Grazie ancora!


Peccato che non tutti abbiano letto Petronio


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E tu vuoi sposare un tizio contro il quale hai tirato l'anello di fidanzamento? Ma ragiona!
> Che tipo di rapporto speri di mantenere in vita? Cosa credi che la fede al dito migliori qualcosa?
> Mollalo. Fattene una ragione...sposerai qualcun altro...e pazienza se per le nozze dovrai aspettare ancora un pò.


Forse non hai letto bene.
Lui mi ha fatto la proposta quando ancora io ero ignara di tutto.
Adesso parlavo dell'anello, che mi sarebbe piaciuto che gli fosse rimasto in gola o conficcato in un occhio. Che me ne faccio di un mezzo uomo simile?


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *mandalo a cagare*
> 
> *pensa che bella coppia, gli faccio tutti i miei auguri*


Due malati


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Al di là di tutto, Nuvola, lui è stato a modo suo sincero.
> Le persone vanno ascoltate quando parlano, perché spesso rivelano molto di sé e della situazione, invece il piu' delle volte NON SI ASCOLTA.
> E si fanno errori di valutazione gravi.
> 
> ...


Credo che tu abbia esattamente colto il punto essenziale.
Devo ripartire da questa considerazione


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Per esempio mia moglie (la papera) ha chiesto alla mia ex amante (la gallina) come poteva tradire suo marito pur avendo una bimba piccola di due anni a casa, come faceva a lasciare la bambina a suo marito e venire con me, come riusciva a vivere nella menzogna... Insomma le ha fatto una ramazina lunghissima e la gallina, che caratterialmente era aggressiva e neanchè un pò passiva, ha ascoltato e accusato...
> Poi ho saputo diverso tempo dopo da una amica della gallina che la gallina stessa era rimasta affascinata dalla parole della papera e che quelle parole le hanno cambiato la vita.
> 
> La papera tutt'oggi mi fa il verso della gallina che mentre ascoltava muoveva la testa in maniera equivoca e si toccava i capelli a mò di richiamo per i polli che passavano
> ...


Siete folli


----------



## Nuvola (29 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non lo fare, l'anello è tuo e te lo tieni! Che magari poi è capace di regalarlo a un'altra eh .


Non lo voglio ,mi fa schifo quanto lui


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Siete folli


 
io? perchè?


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> teso', una volta c'era l'icona inchinantesi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
c'è ancora:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Amarax (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Non lo voglio ,mi fa schifo quanto lui


quoto
il mio sta nel cassetto


----------



## MK (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Non lo voglio ,mi fa schifo quanto lui


Ti capisco, ma è la rabbia del momento. Poi passa .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> teso', una volta c'era l'icona inchinantesi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Non sarebbe stata sufficiente! :umiledue:


----------



## Papero (29 Aprile 2010)

Nuvola ha detto:


> Papero ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Siete folli


cioè?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Tre anni dalla romanzina!
> 
> Io le ho permesso di farlo anche perchè oltre a traditore ero anche tradito... la mia non è standard come storia


le hai permesso di farlo?

e chi chez sei?

lo voleva fare e lo ha fatto
poi che abbia voluto farti credere di averle dato il permesso ti da solo la misura di che donna stravi mollando per una T.

(scusa, eh?, ma mi hai fatto partire l'embolo)


----------



## Papero (30 Aprile 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le hai permesso di farlo?
> 
> e chi chez sei?
> 
> ...


ferma l'embolo oppure lascialo andare... fai te 

ho fatto in modo che si parlassero, ho creato le condizioni perchè ciò avvenisse.

:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ferma l'embolo oppure lascialo andare... fai te
> 
> ho fatto in modo che si parlassero, ho creato le condizioni perchè ciò avvenisse.
> 
> :incazzato:


avevo frainteso 

anche se non capisco cosa ti abbia portato ad agevolarla

cioè
forse in parte


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ferma l'embolo oppure lascialo andare... fai te
> 
> ho fatto in modo che si parlassero, ho creato le condizioni perchè ciò avvenisse.
> 
> :incazzato:


E ti stupisci poi dell'atteggiamento della tua amante? Tutto quell'amore proprio non c'era eh...


----------



## Papero (30 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E ti stupisci poi dell'atteggiamento della tua amante? Tutto quell'amore proprio non c'era eh...


Dai non puoi dire questo, che ne sai cosa c'è stato? Mi stupisco di certo!!! Mi chiedeva insistentemente di lasciare mia moglie e nel frattempo si faceva sbattere da un mio "amico"!

Anche lei poi voleva parlare con mia moglie! Io in quel momento valevo meno di zero, fu proprio lei a chiedermi di voler parlare con mia moglie e mia moglie accettò.

Devo dire che su questo forum ho imparato tanto e mi è servito tantissimo leggere e sfogarmici sopra, solo che a volte si leggono frasi buttate lì che non sono costruttive per niente e che anzi sono la prova lampante che non si conosce di cosa si parla. Quindi, se vuoi, leggiti la storia e poi spara pure caxxate.


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Dai non puoi dire questo, che ne sai cosa c'è stato? Mi stupisco di certo!!! Mi chiedeva insistentemente di lasciare mia moglie e nel frattempo si faceva sbattere da un mio "amico"!
> 
> *Anche lei poi voleva parlare con mia moglie! Io in quel momento valevo meno di zero, fu proprio lei a chiedermi di voler parlare con mia moglie e mia moglie accettò.*
> 
> Devo dire che su questo forum ho imparato tanto e mi è servito tantissimo leggere e sfogarmici sopra, solo che a volte si leggono frasi buttate lì che non sono costruttive per niente e che anzi sono la prova lampante che non si conosce di cosa si parla. Quindi, se vuoi, leggiti la storia e poi spara pure caxxate.


Ah ok, beh ma non ti è sembrata strana questa cosa? Insomma e tu da che parte stavi in quel momento? Voleva parlare con tua moglie dopo la scoperta del tradimento o dopo la tua intenzione di lasciare la famiglia per lei? Scusa ma voglio solo capire.


----------



## Papero (30 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ah ok, beh ma non ti è sembrata strana questa cosa? Insomma e tu da che parte stavi in quel momento? Voleva parlare con tua moglie dopo la scoperta del tradimento o dopo la tua intenzione di lasciare la famiglia per lei? Scusa ma voglio solo capire.


no. non mi è sembrata strana


----------



## MK (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> no. non mi è sembrata strana


Papero vedi che non siamo tutti uguali? E' proprio questo il bello del forum, potersi confrontare con punti di vista diversi. Ho chiesto più volte a mio marito di poter conoscere la sua amante/fidanzata (soprattutto perchè nostra figlia all'epoca aveva poco più di un anno e lui tendeva molto a delegare) ma ha sempre difeso la privacy della sua compagna,
anche se non era assolutamente mia intenzione fare scenate di gelosia.
Forse ho esagerato nel rispetto, ma era con lui che volevo risolvere, non con lei.


----------



## Papero (30 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Papero vedi che non siamo tutti uguali? E' proprio questo il bello del forum, potersi confrontare con punti di vista diversi. Ho chiesto più volte a mio marito di poter conoscere la sua amante/fidanzata (soprattutto perchè nostra figlia all'epoca aveva poco più di un anno e lui tendeva molto a delegare) ma ha sempre difeso la privacy della sua compagna,
> anche se non era assolutamente mia intenzione fare scenate di gelosia.
> Forse ho esagerato nel rispetto, ma era con lui che volevo risolvere, non con lei.


La mia è una storia atipica. Il finale poi è stato un concentrato di situazioni strane e assurde. Ecco, in quel finale, quel giorno maledetto io ero disperato, il mondo mi era caduto addosso... La mia ex era anche una ex collega di lavoro che ha avuto un attimo di pietà e mi ha chiesto se parlare con mia moglie mi avrebbe potuto alleviare qualche pena... Mia moglie qualche ora prima mi aveva manifestato di voler parlare con lei e io le dissi di si. La ex-amante aveva il numero di cell. di mia moglie e si sono parlate prima per telefono e poi dal vivo... Tutto quà.


----------



## Amarax (30 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La mia è una storia atipica. Il finale poi è stato un concentrato di situazioni strane e assurde. Ecco, in quel finale, quel giorno maledetto io ero disperato, il mondo mi era caduto addosso... La mia ex era anche una ex collega di lavoro che ha avuto un attimo di pietà e mi ha chiesto se parlare con mia moglie mi avrebbe potuto alleviare qualche pena... Mia moglie qualche ora prima mi aveva manifestato di voler parlare con lei e io le dissi di si. La ex-amante aveva il numero di cell. di mia moglie e si sono parlate prima per telefono e poi dal vivo... Tutto quà.


 
Io vorrei leggere la storia di allora. Ti secca darmi il titolo del 3d?


----------

